# Guess what we got in the mail today?!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hex! I've been wanting Hex for ages but we just couldn't afford him last season. Now he's sitting in our living room! I'm dancing with glee!

Here's Hex in action...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea, Cassie, lucky you! Happy,happy,joy, joy (that's me doing the happy dance with you LOL) He's awesome!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah nothing like a fresh ghoulish prop especially on the cheap congrates on your new family member


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow Cassie, you are getting all kinds of kewl stuff. Must be like a Halloween type Christmas in the middle of Spring.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool beans cass..
that thing is creepy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh Yes Cassie....I can see why you wanted him


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very cool.....Hex sure is a crazy creepy prop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Definitely coolish!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats, Way Cool


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet child.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

My kind of gross!


----------

